# Free AntiVirus Comparisons



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I've used AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org for a while now, to help our members take a look at the paid AntiVirus products available. While some of that might translate to the free products many forum readers like to use, it doesn't always.

I just came across a PC World comparison of free AV, in an article at  ComputerWorld



> Free antivirus programs for individuals vary just as much as paid security programs do in the quality of their protection. And frugal Windows users on the hunt for no-cost antivirus software -- already faced with tons of options -- will have even more to choose from when new free offerings from Microsoft and Panda join the programs currently available from Alwil (Avast), AVG, Avira, Comodo, and PC Tools.
> 
> To help you figure out which free antivirus app is right for you, PC World put packages from all of those companies through their paces.



2011 link
Top 5 Free Antivirus for 2011 | PCWorld

2012 link
Free Antivirus You Can Trust | PCWorld


AV-TEST for Home user
AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Home User


----------

